# ALGUNAS CIUDADES DE LA SELVA PERUANA



## Chocaviento

Ojala que Puerto Maldonado se desarrolle más


----------



## alvaromad

Impresionantes fotos^^

PD: Pensé que la arquitectura colonial se centró más en las ciudades importantes, pero viendo algunas fotos con balconadas típicas, plazas, catedrales..etc, veo que se dejaron verdaderos tesoros .Me alegra no sólo que estén sino que se conserven^^

Saludos desde Madrid, España


----------



## fredsale

mas fotos please ,,,,, hay aun mas ciudades como la merced , san ramon, pichanaqui, satipo, san martin de pangoa , mazamari, rio negro,


----------



## maickel196

se ve bakana ña ciudad de pucallpa ...1saludo


----------



## iñaki-garcia

Me encanta Iquitos, es tan surrealista!!!


----------



## nekun20

Unas verdaderas joyas, muy lindas todas, en especial Pucallpa.


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB

la capital del peru deveria estar en la selva hay mucha mas agua dulce recursos naturales y aparte hace calorsito.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Inmigración tirolesa*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que buena recopilación de fotos.


----------



## Tyrone

Interesante thread, obviando a Oxapampa, Pozuzo y las ciudades pobladas por los descendientes tiroleses, todas las ciudades de la selva se ven desordenadas y poco desarrolladas hno:


----------



## skyperu34

interesantes lugares, algunas construcciones valen la pena conocer en persona, el entorno es bello.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

fotos???


----------



## manage25

LAS CIUDADES DE LA SELAVA DEL PERU SON INCREIBLES..!!!!


----------



## miyoel

bonitas ciudades


----------



## Vane de Rosas

:ancient::lock::lock::nono: no revivir threads antiguos.


----------

